# Cub Cadet 3x - any other satisfied owners?



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I came here after buying a Cub Cadet 3x last month to learn a bit and it's a great forum, thanks! (although there's not a lot of love around here for MTD) 

The CC 3x replaces a 10 yr old YardMan that worked great and continues to work great. I just needed more power to muscle through the snow piles that the county trucks leave behind. 

So far the CC 3x works like I had hoped. I read all the reviews before buying it and it seemed to be good. 

I just saw the video comparison with the Ariens and I'm not sure what they were doing, but the one with the belt noise is a little troubling because there was another post here about that type of problem. My unit doesn't seem to have that issue.

I thought I'd post a new thread for the CC 3x to encourage other owners to post. The only change that I made to the unit was to add some adjustable wheels to the front because I have both gravel driveways and sidewalks that I need to clear. I did the same on the Yardman and it worked well. 

I promise to post if I have problems too. 

thanks for the great forum.


----------



## gobuck (Dec 11, 2013)

Used mine once so far and am happy with it. It was priced right. I would love to see your added wheels.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

wheel photo - from the image on the left you can see how the adjustment works. It's an old Arnold part for lawn mower decks. I was able to use the existing hole that was drilled into the auger housing and just 2 drill holes into the skid shoes. One hole is used for a pin to hold the wheel mount from rotating.

If I was digging through massive drifts, I would guess that the wheels might make it a little harder to push through. But given the option of spitting out gravel or not... I'll go with the wheels.



> It was priced right.


Mine was $1099 for the 3x-26, similar?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

J_ph said:


> wheel photo - from the image on the left you can see how the adjustment works. It's an old Arnold part for lawn mower decks. I was able to use the existing hole that was drilled into the auger housing and just 2 drill holes into the skid shoes. One hole is used for a pin to hold the wheel mount from rotating.
> 
> If I was digging through massive drifts, I would guess that the wheels might make it a little harder to push through. But given the option of spitting out gravel or not... I'll go with the wheels.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Those look like they were made for that blower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

post away about your 3x, its good to know there are other snowblowers worthy of purchasing


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

> post away about your 3x, its good to know there are other snowblowers worthy of purchasing


I haven't put it to task for enough snow to be too confident, but hopefully it will continue to be a good machine. I'll let you know if disappoints along the way. Buying new gear is always a bit of a gamble.



> Nice work. Those look like they were made for that blower.


I wish there was a better way than wheels, but I think the only other answer is either asphalt or moving further south.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You ought to patent that idea. That's pretty slickety.


----------



## gobuck (Dec 11, 2013)

$ 1099 too


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I was able to use it last night. My old thrower didn't have a light so I gave it a try... well, I don't particularly like the placement of the light. But, this seems to be a problem with most brands.

I think there's a modification in the future. I like the LED discussion:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html

but it might be a little too involved for me at this point. So, I'll try an MTD halogen lamp kit first. Since I don't have hand warmers installed I think it should have enough electricity remaining to power it. If not, I'll have to go with the LED option.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

J_ph said:


> I came here after buying a Cub Cadet 3x last month to learn a bit and it's a great forum, thanks! (although there's not a lot of love around here for MTD)
> 
> The CC 3x replaces a 10 yr old YardMan that worked great and continues to work great. I just needed more power to muscle through the snow piles that the county trucks leave behind.
> 
> ...


I happen to own a 1996 MTD 5/22 and I haven't had any problems with it other than the Tecumseh 5hp. I repowered mine and it works great now and out throws my neighbors 8hp 2 stage. *The MTD built Cub Cadet 3x also recieved great reviews on snow blowers direct too as well and it is ranked among the highest of all machines used since it will be able to go through really deep snow with it's forward 3rd stage that feeds the impeller second stage supplemented by augers 1st stage.* I don't hate on MTD like many on this forum do and I feel the top of the line MTD built machines are very nice such as the MTD Gold and the top of the line Craftsman 8+hp 2 stage blowers made by MTD. However the bottom of the line MTD machines are not very well made so I would avoid them.


----------



## I snow nothing (Jan 25, 2014)

Also a new 3X26 owner .... have a 14 yr old JD 724 that's been awesome, but the drive system is beginning to fail and cost to repair doesn't seem like a smart investment .... at this time of year everything is pretty well sold out but I found a CC 3x26 and so far happy but not yet tested!! only light snow since purchase this week but did try on the old snow in the yard 12-15" it was windy, and it blew so far it's gone!!!! no probs, assembly was easy, it is a beast, too bad the light doesn't switch off (might change that) already using a Velcro strap to keep the auger engaged, like the power turning, more to come and hoping for a new blizzard!!!!!!


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

> , too bad the light doesn't switch off (might change that)


 It's always good to tweak toys to make them even better. I'm considering adding a light that can point down in front of the auger. Seems like all light options LED or Halogen cast a long shadow in front of the snowthrower.



> already using a Velcro strap to keep the auger engaged,


Is the Auger Clutch Lock not working?

pg 16

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/3526SWEOM.pdf


----------



## I snow nothing (Jan 25, 2014)

the lever, clutch, and interlock work fine, I just like having the auger on and not have to re-engage if I let off the drive lever I did the same with my JD ... just a loop of Velcro I slip over the auger lever to hold in place


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of the auger lock, too many tight turns and too few straight runs to make it convenient for me. I wonder if I can disengage the feature? Although this is a new feature to me, my old thrower didn't have it, maybe I'll like it eventually?

what would we do without velcro.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

J_ph said:


> I'm not a big fan of the auger lock, too many tight turns and too few straight runs to make it convenient for me. I wonder if I can disengage the feature? Although this is a new feature to me, my old thrower didn't have it, maybe I'll like it eventually?
> 
> what would we do without velcro.


You aren't the first to complain. There are a couple Ariens owners that don't like that feature either. Their solution was to disable it.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12722-platinum-24-auger-lock.html


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

> Their solution was to disable it.


thanks for the link!


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I started a discussion on adding a light to my CC in the MTD forum, I probably should have posted it here, so the link is below. The auger housing blocks the installed light so it can't light up the area in front of the snowthrower. And since I lost a battle with a newspaper with my previous snowthrower I thought I'd give this a try.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ld-light-kit-490-241-0009-a-2.html#post143025


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I think those wheels with the adjustment setup is outstanding.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks. 

wheels and lights are done - next up is to see if I can disable the auger / auto-lock and then I just need a little more snow.

update - nope on the auger lock mod. We had a bit more snow today and the auger cam lock was very helpful. I think I just need to grow up and go with it.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

J ph, that light on the auger housing looks neat, but aren't you worried about dislodging it when you force that front end into a large drift or something left by the town plow?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Smolenski7 said:


> J ph, that light on the auger housing looks neat, but aren't you worried about dislodging it when you force that front end into a large drift or something left by the town plow?


Exactly what kept me from mounting a light on the auger housing.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I just went through a couple of those drifts, but it was daytime. It's mounted a couple inches back from the front of the housing and on a small angle so I just rotated it back so that it was effectively behind the housing. I just have a lock nut and a nylon washer so it stays in place. Since it's got a carriage bolt on the inside of the housing I could just as easily add a handled knob. 

I do like where it is mounted because it gets the light where I need it, and if it does become a problem it might require a slight tweak to the location, but no biggie. In general the drifts that I need to cut through don't exceed the housing. But this has been an unusual year for us with no thawing between storms.

If I was in a place where snow is born like MN, it might not be appropriate. That's what makes it fun adapting tools to your needs.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

one more thing. The biggest benefit was opening up the reflector of the factory installed light so that I can see the back of the snowthrower and the cleared (or not cleared) path at my feet.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Church MTD lasted 30 years- not saying ya or na.. but what matters is if your happy and it seems that you are. do the maintenance and wax before and after season and you'll be good for years. The 3-stage out front is new so time will tell on that. Enjoy the winter.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks, I don't know either. But it works, and it starts right up. It would sure be easier if you could rent a couple different brands/models first to try them side by side.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

Temperature was above freezing, and lately I've been working on weekends too, I never have time to do an optional task... so, I changed the adjustable wheel setup. It has been an odd year with the snow that kept growing without a thaw. As a result the wheel kept riding up on the old snow. It worked great for the gravel and brick sidewalks but I was hoping for a cleaner cut when the wheel was raised or going through a larger drift.

I moved the wheel to the back, in-line with the scraper bar, and used a much smaller wheel. A change from a 7in wheel to a 3in wheel. We'll see if it helps.... nothing is ever perfect and in this case I'm trying to accommodate varying heights so that I don't shoot gravel or leave too much snow.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think you need to find a way to mount the wheels completely behind the bucket like some of the Honda's do. They put their skids behind the bucket and then about 3 inches in from the side.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree, when I was looking around that seemed to be the best way. I do wonder what happens when a honda hits an offset in the path since the scraper would hit it before the skid?

I read something about a foot actuated adjustment for a honda but I haven't actually seen what that looks like.


----------



## Dalfane (Feb 24, 2014)

*New Cub 3x owner*

I just received my last Friday and it is a beast. I was wondering about the demo they show for one handed operation. The video shows the Auger lock handle in the down position and the operator only using the one hand to operate (Right hand). I don't see a lock mechanism on the machine or mentioned in the operators manual.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Dalfane -

The lock is set by default to engage when the drive and auger handle is down. Just lift up on the auger handle while keeping the drive down and you should be all set. To unlock the auger just lift up on the drive handle. If you look under the panel there is a rod that connects the Auger and Drive handles.


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

Works like a charm! Went thru 28-30" of snow/ice mixture just this past Friday cleaning up a snowpile in my driveway I left......never hesitated at all. The lock is automatic only when you have the drive handle down as well. It turns with the pull of a finger! Glad I didn't go with the Ariens with all the hubbub about the auto turn feature.....went straight and true even going down the sides of my driveway to try to reclaim my blacktop! LOL


----------



## Dalfane (Feb 24, 2014)

*Not use to the fancy opitons.*

Thanks

I missed that part about the auger lock in the operators guide. I have been man handling my Craftsman 26/8 for the past 33 years. Still works but I needed something easier on the back.

I was wondering what folks thought about the gear shift slots, to me it seems like F1, R1 and R2 will wear down over time from the cable pressure. I am not sure why that sections is hollow.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Wheels would be great. I saw some skids on eBay that had very tiny wheels built into them. These lawn mower wheels are an entirely different method!


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

> These lawn mower wheels are an entirely different method!


I didn't try the skids with wheels because the height is fixed.

The adjustable height is the thing drove me to the wheels. I have a varied mix of soft and firm compacted stone, and a long brick sidewalk that I am responsible for along the street (I also do my neighbors house too). So being able to quickly move the height adjuster was important. It's not perfect, but it works for me.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Ah, you saw those skids with wheels as well? I did not realize that they had a fixed height and could not be adjusted. I thought the skids with wheels could be adjusted just like any other skid, by loosening the bolts and sliding it up or down.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

When I was searching there was a product from rafferty designs (I think?), but when I just looked again it appears that MTD is coming out with something too: MTD 490-241-0038 Roller Skid Snow Thrower Skid Shoe Pair

I think these serve different purposes. My guess is that these are beneficial because they won't grind your asphalt with metal or potentially last longer than the new plastic versions.

I needed something that I can change the height easily in the field, with just gloves and without a wrench. Loosening bolts didn't seem to be the way to go... although I did contemplate some type of quick release, similar to a bike wheel. 

To do it right, a height adjustable auger housing should part of the original design, but the potential audience for this type of design may not be large enough. 

I like the rear positioning of the skid on this Honda:

Honda HS928TAS Model Info |28" Two-stage Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers

I haven't tried one of these but it seems that would be a better place to put an adjustable skid.

I sense that people are starting to remember last years snow..... yikes.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Your wheel method is a tremendous idea!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont understand the point of wheels in addition to skids..
seems like wheels would just clog with slush and freeze up, while skids always slide nicely..what do the wheels get you that skids alone dont?

Scot


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about freezing up. But I assumed that they would be more gentle on concrete or pavement than metal skids.

Of course, when they freeze up, they probably just wear a flat spot....


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

> Your wheel method is a tremendous idea!


I had put adjustable wheels on an old Yardman many years ago, pre snowblower forums or at least I didn't know about them. But now that I look around other guys have done similar things, so it's definitely not mine, everybody is just struggling with a problem that needed to be fixed - how to use a snowthrower on mixed surfaces. 

Maybe somebody will eventually do a kickstarter to fund a real design .... planting seeds of entrepreneurship


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

You would have thought this would be mainstream by now. Large snow blowers have been around for what, 60 years?


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

>You would have thought this would be mainstream by now.

It's probably because less and less people have stone driveways. I almost caved and put in tar and chip this year (I just don't like the look of cracked asphalt). The manufacturers can probably recite exact percentages of asphalt v. stone. And adding extra gizmos to a machine may not be worth it. Although, even if I had a shiny new asphalt driveway and there was a machine with easy/fast field adjustable skids it would seem to be a good selling point because it would be helpful on any uneven surface. 

But there may be a large enough aftermarket if there was a universal product...


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I thought a wheel would be much more ideal for asphalt than a metal skid. It seems like the skid could possibly mark up the surface?


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

New Here.

Proud new owner of a HD 26" 3X _Canadian Model_

Interesting fact: The 26" and 28" HD models in Canada come with a 420cc engine


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

congrats! I think our version is 357cc if I remember correctly. How about pics. Any snow up your way yet? it is about 35* out right now....a little colder then normal for the area...
Jim


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

It's not in my possession yet. I dont have thr room! 

I'm moving from the city to "the sticks" and the dealer was nice enough to let me keep it their showroom until I move later this month.

I'm not sure how much I want to participate on this forum. Owning an MTD product on this forum is blasphemous Lol.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

soo the real question is.. how much time are you guys taking to clear your driveways comapred to your old machines?? more time.. or less time..how much more or less?? im tempted in making the switch.. but going from a 33in wide backed by a 16in impeller.. i just dont know if its worth it.. bigger storms here means easy 1.5hours lighter ones 45mins.. i do have a big drive though.. about 250ft long, parking for 4 cars.. if the claims hold true.. means i could do the same with a 26in bower? that be cool! it would fit in the shed lol.. but who cares what fits if it takes me longer.. then it doesnt make much sence dropping 1500 (CDN prices differ a little) for something that makes it more a chore than playtime


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Blaine B. said:


> I thought a wheel would be much more ideal for asphalt than a metal skid. It seems like the skid could possibly mark up the surface?


nope, the opposite is true..wheels are much less ideal than skids. The biggest issue with wheels is they can easily freeze up and stop turning, which then would wear a flat spot on the wheel..skids dont stop turning! 

And skids dont mark up a driveway at all..at least not one with snow on it..(it might mark up a *dry* driveway, but there is no reason to ever run a snowblower on a dry driveway) I have been using my Ariens with skids on my asphalt driveway for 6 winters now..not a single mark. The thin layer of snow left behind after the bucket provides some "lubrication" for the skid probably..

Skids have been in use for 60 years..with no "marking" issues..there is a reason they exist on 99.999% of all snowblowers ever made..its because they work perfectly. IMO, adding wheels is fixing something that isnt broken.

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree with Scot on this one. As of 2015, January, I will have been using this 1971 Ariens machine for 30 years on a paved asphault driveway. (Oh my God how the time flies by)........ and I have never had an issue with any kind of marking up on the driveway from the skid shoes. 

I do know that maybe about 3 decades ago, my dad did have the skid shoes resoled D......) with titanium. Maybe this is why I have never had a problem? It could just be the type of material that the shoes are being made with? Just thinking out loud............


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

I bought the Cub Cadet 3X 28" HD 420 cc engine up here in Montreal from an independent dealer not from Home Depot or Loews my price including tax was $1789.01 steel chute too.
looking forward to using it as it's my very first snow thrower. he threw in a cover as well all assembled and delivered next day.


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

well the day has come our first snow of the season yesterday (Sunday) and today Monday.very wet and heavy. took the CC 3X out for a spin.
driveway itself handled very well my back yard handled very well i clear this to as i've 2 Basset Hound puppies 5 months old. now when i got to the end of the driveway she handled it very well to. so i did my neighbors driveway as well but in the meantime the city plow passed so when i finished the driveway started on what the city plow left behind now this was very very wet and heavy and my chute just got clogged and would barely throw so not overjoyed about that ended up shoveling this by hand. all in all happy with the way it handled but thought it would handle the slushy heavy snow left by the city plow a little better than it did.it's still coming down here, turning to rain around 8pm tonight. so i'll get out there a little later and finish up before rain arrives.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The 3x design wont help the west slushy stuff any more than a "traditional" auger design would..when it comes to the throwing the slush the augers arent important..it's only the impeller that matters..Thats where the impeller kits come into play.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=Snowblower+Impeller+Kit&aq=f

Scot


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

Second round today with the CC 3X she played a blinder afternoon snow came down much more fluffier less wet and the 3X just went through it like a hot knife in butter, did my driveway and backyard for my two Basset pups to roam around and then i did my two neighbors driveways.
at this moment in time very happy with my purchase although i must admit this morning wasn't to sure when the chute started to clog up 
sscotsman thanks for the link to modify that problem all in all i guess we must have had roughly 25- 30 cm's 10 inch to a foot over the 2 days.
but at present very happy.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

cub cadet 3x said:


> Second round today with the CC 3X she played a blinder afternoon snow came down much more fluffier less wet and the 3X just went through it like a hot knife in butter, did my driveway and backyard for my two Basset pups to roam around and then i did my two neighbors driveways.
> at this moment in time very happy with my purchase although i must admit this morning wasn't to sure when the chute started to clog up
> sscotsman thanks for the link to modify that problem all in all i guess we must have had roughly 25- 30 cm's 10 inch to a foot over the 2 days.
> but at present very happy.


Not that this will explicitly deal with the clog issue from wet soup, but the product called "fluid film" is excellent, you apply it to the chute and inside the impeller housing, and over time it builds up an excellent hydrophobic film. 

It's also a rust inhibitor among other things. It's a nice add for any machine. Hope that's of help


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

MagnumB said:


> Not that this will explicitly deal with the clog issue from wet soup, but the product called "fluid film" is excellent, you apply it to the chute and inside the impeller housing, and over time it builds up an excellent hydrophobic film.
> 
> It's also a rust inhibitor among other things. It's a nice add for any machine. Hope that's of help


MagnumB went out yesterday (Wednesday) and got a can of fluid film mainly for the auger shaft but will try it like you said and see how it goes, thanks


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Holy Sh*t! My HD 26" (420cc Canadian Model) is awesome! Really happy with the purchase. The machine itself is balanced quite well for having a freaky large engine.

Blew 4-5" of snow yesterday, 6 gear the entire time. Got cocky at the end of the driveway and tried to turn at full speed with auger on. Got a face full of snow in the process.

My driveway is almost 3 cars wide and 105'. Before using the blower I was experiencing buyers remorse because I didn't get the 28"... I have zero regrets now. 26" is plenty and quite manageable.

Something I noticed - Silicone spray made snow stick to my blower. :S Going to try fluid film next time.

I will fire up my dad's old 5hp craftsman later this year for comparison are report back.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

2point2 said:


> Holy Sh*t! My HD 26" (420cc Canadian Model) is awesome! Really happy with the purchase. The machine itself is balanced quite well for having a freaky large engine.
> 
> Blew 4-5" of snow yesterday, 6 gear the entire time. Got cocky at the end of the driveway and tried to turn at full speed with auger on. Got a face full of snow in the process.
> 
> ...


Fluid Film FTW! 

It's great stuff!


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

cub cadet 3x said:


> MagnumB went out yesterday (Wednesday) and got a can of fluid film mainly for the auger shaft but will try it like you said and see how it goes, thanks


Anytime! Let me know how it works! 

I like that it's a natural product for the most part. So it's safe to use in that regard. I guess so is coccaine....so that may not mean much!


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

I used PAM last year with no problems... but this year I bought some silicone spray and sprayed the thrower... now I'm getting nervous. I might need to buy some fluid film!


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

2point2 said:


> Holy Sh*t! My HD 26" (420cc Canadian Model) is awesome! Really happy with the purchase. The machine itself is balanced quite well for having a freaky large engine.
> 
> Blew 4-5" of snow yesterday, 6 gear the entire time. Got cocky at the end of the driveway and tried to turn at full speed with auger on. Got a face full of snow in the process.
> 
> ...


in 6th you must have been running with it, in 2 i find it's fast enough, if not a little to fast. will give it a whirl next snow in 6th I've the CC 28' HD


----------



## Butkusrules (Nov 11, 2014)

I bought a 28" 3x (357cc) from Home Depot online this year. I've had no problems. It's really fast. I've really come to appreciate speed after having gone out a few times after my neighbor in his late model Toro 2-stage and being done before him on our similar size drives. I then do my neighbors drive and the sidewalk across the front of 4 homes. 
I would buy it again and recommend it to my friends.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad to hear that you are really satisfied with your new Cub Cadet 3X. We hope that you'll come back often to report on how it continues to perform for you, sharing how it operates and under what snow conditions you've used it. SBF is here for other consumers, who, like you are interested in hearing of a machine's overall performance, reliability and longevity. Nothing better than reports from actual users.


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

I have had a chance to use mine a little more this year in all kinds of situations. We had 1.2 inches and I was itching to just run it....so I did. And it worked on that small amount. I have done about 8" so far and just yesterday we had 6" before it rained for about 8 hours.... I came home to some real heavy stuff.....It thru it extremely well! I was running it in 3rd and when I got to the end of the drive with all the plow slush/snow it thru it even further! Freakn awesome! Now I just need that 30" snowfall!


----------



## I snow nothing (Jan 25, 2014)

Well second winter on my 3X26 and I still look forward to each snowfall!! Live SW burbs of Chicago and came home from Mich on Superbowl Sunday to an 18" snowfall and the end of the drive had to have 24-28" with the plow pile ........... told the family I did not want to drive in (have a Jeep) and make 2 ruts, I'm walking in ((150') and clearing the drive first .........started first pull, used 3rd gear, and headed down the drive and never even slowed down at the plow pile......it's awesome!!! Like it so much I gave my nephew my old Toro S200 (also awesome for 26yrs old) and bought a 1X 221 for clean up and close work on the patio .........it's a great machine too!!


----------



## MikeinCt. (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello to everyone.

I found this forum while reading online about the Cub Cadet 3X snowblowers, and found this thread, so I thought I'd chime in with a review.

I bought the 3x, 28", Cub Cadet from Tractor Supply this past fall. It wasn't my first choice, a used John Deere was, but it was in Wisconsin and the shipping was a deal killer, and the third stage on the CC kind of intrigued me. I also considered the new Ariens'. It also helped the decision that Tractor Supply had it mis-marked, lower by $100.00, I had a 10% off, coupon and a TS gift card, so it was just a little over a grand out the door, tax included.

My initial impressions are good. It's basically an updated MTD unit and the engine is very Tecumseh like in appearance, so parts should be available when the need arises from many different sources. I have two other Tecumseh Vertical 80's, so everything looks very familiar. (I'm sure the carb is under that plastic housing somewhere. )
I got to use in the first blizzard to hit New England, and it did what it was supposed too, throw snow, so I was happy. The snow on the ground that day was coming over the top of the chute, 22", but the unit handled it without issue. It's handled two smaller storms easily and we having another coming in right now.
The the plastic chute is kind of a weak spot. If I set it prior to engaging snow, it stays in place, but if I move it to redirect while blowing it wants to move about on it's own. Kind of a pain, but workable.
The Cub Cadet should have retained MTD's old gas tank filler design and kept a lip at the fill point. New style gas cans want to catch a lip to operate the no spill design spout, and on this snow blower there is no lip. A little thing, but annoying. A funnel works, but it's one more thing to keep track of.
I don't see an "easy" way to drain the tank and carb for storage like the older units, but if it's too much of a pain I'll just store it with some Sea Foam in the tank and start it periodically.
I haven't seen this issue of the first stage slinging snow and crap to the sides of the unit and generally making a mess that cause negative reviews for this machine. It seems to cut a nice clean line, even when doing 1/2 passes. 
It's also supposed to go through shear pins like candy through a fat kid, but I haven't seen that problem either, and I have a dirt/gravel driveway.

I probably don't use a snowblower in the "classic" sense. I use it in conjunction with a John Deere x540 with a plow blade. I plow the snow to the edges and then blow it away from the drive and house with the Cub Cadet, so all it generally ever sees is deep snow. Majority of the time the snow is coming over the back of the intake housing.
The tractor is quicker on clearing the driveway, but I really need to get the snow away from the driveway, house, and garage or when it melts I get water in the basement. I also use it to cut paths so the dogs can get out to the wood line, footpaths to the barn, woodpile, and out building. ( I have the skids set to max height.)
I know some folks will wonder why I didn't just put a 48" blower on the front of my John Deere x540. My thoughts on that are;
1.) If I lose the tractor, I lose the blower.
2.) It's an $1800.00 unit from Deere and is time consuming to install.
3.) I wouldn't be able to operate it close to the house.
4.) The tractor and blower weigh close to a 1/2 ton. If I get it stuck, that would suck. The CC weighs just under 300 lb. Much easier to get it "unstuck".

We have a fleet of Honda blowers at work so I'm pretty familiar with them, but we just don't normally get enough snow in Eastern Connecticut to justify that kind of $$$$. Even this unit is bigger than what's usually necessary here.

Those are my initial impressions of the Cub Cadet 3X.


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

The plastic chute and the joystick were a big turnoff for me....went to a dealer and got the HD version and love it for all the same other reasons. As far as gas, try finding race fuel or non ethanol gas that will last longer. I will syphon it out of my blower after sitting a few months and use it in my pickup or my lawn tractor and replace with more non ethanol. I do not like keeping regular gas in because of the stories of causing leaking hoses or just plain messing up the carbs. Been working like a charm so far! Enjoy your toy! I am going to go out and get rid of some drifts in my driveway.....not real high but still a reason to go play.


----------



## Old6516 (Jan 26, 2016)

*Auger belt slapping*

01/26/16

I hope that every one who bought a new cub cadet 28-3x is satisfied. I just returned 2 and got my 30 year old Bolens back out. Both snow blowers had auger belt slapping. Upon release or engaging the auger the auger belt would slap up against the plastic auger cover. I guess the looseness of the auger belt tension cause the belt to slap up against the plastic auger belt cover. It sounds just like a machine gun rap. Cub cadet didn't have a fix, they sent me to repairman. The only remedy I was given was to tighten up the idler adjustment pulley to soften the sound. To me that is not a fix because the tighter you make the puller the auger may stay engaged with the handle release so I took them back. I would like to know from anyone why the other MTD blowers don't have this problem,(maybe they do).


----------



## canadagoose (Dec 5, 2014)

Old6516 said:


> 01/26/16
> 
> I hope that every one who bought a new cub cadet 28-3x is satisfied. I just returned 2 and got my 30 year old Bolens back out. Both snow blowers had auger belt slapping. Upon release or engaging the auger the auger belt would slap up against the plastic auger cover. I guess the looseness of the auger belt tension cause the belt to slap up against the plastic auger belt cover. It sounds just like a machine gun rap. Cub cadet didn't have a fix, they sent me to repairman. The only remedy I was given was to tighten up the idler adjustment pulley to soften the sound. To me that is not a fix because the tighter you make the puller the auger may stay engaged with the handle release so I took them back. I would like to know from anyone why the other MTD blowers don't have this problem,(maybe they do).


My Cub 3X HTD does not have this problem


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

I love mine as well. Don't want folks thinking of purchasing these machines to be scared off! LOL


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

jims94vmx said:


> I have had a chance to use mine a little more this year in all kinds of situations. We had 1.2 inches and I was itching to just run it....so I did. And it worked on that small amount. I have done about 8" so far and just yesterday we had 6" before it rained for about 8 hours.... I came home to some real heavy stuff.....It thru it extremely well! I was running it in 3rd and when I got to the end of the drive with all the plow slush/snow it thru it even further! Freakn awesome! Now I just need that 30" snowfall!


 
I better be careful what I wish for! LOL We had 31.9 this past Saturday!!!

Worked extremely well! Video in another thread.


----------



## Hammerkrusher (Dec 20, 2016)

*Awesome blower with 1 excpetion*

I love my cub cadet 3x. The only issue is the crap quality of the plastic chute/control lever. I have not had any clogs or issues getting through the deep snow, but the chute has a lot of slop. Sometimes it moves on its own. im going to try to tighten up some og the bolts to see if that firms it up. Same things happens with the tip. If I set it to blow low to the ground, it starts to work its way back up. If I tighten too much, I cant adjust on the fly. 

All in all, im pretty happy with the purchase, and so is my wife. After trying to shovel the 3 stall driveway by hand with a foot of snow, she understood the need for a nice snow blower!


----------



## cloonkeen (Jan 9, 2017)

Do they clean well down to the pavement?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cloonkeen said:


> Do they clean well down to the pavement?


Any 2-stage will clear equally well to the pavement..2-stage or these "3-stage" models have zero difference where that is concerned, because the auger design has nothing to do with it. Clearing to the pavement is only about scraper bar and skid adjustment, auger and impeller design is completely irrelevant.

Scot


----------



## Ariens1978 (Oct 6, 2016)

Very happy with mine so far! I just wish we didnt get so much of the wet sticky stuff. Even the big aggressive tires are still packing up with snow and slipping. Just means more reversing and charging in to the snow more often then the usual leisurely stroll ive been use to.


----------



## bobboots (Mar 14, 2017)

Glad to hear yours works well. Mine eats belts. Two storms...two Auger Belts. It does not give any warning...just obliterates the belt without ever getting bogged down or stuck on anything. Nice. 3x 30", just 1 year old. Cub Cadet forgot to add a 2nd belt when they increased the engine size.


----------



## Bill V. (Jan 29, 2021)

bobboots said:


> Glad to hear yours works well. Mine eats belts. Two storms...two Auger Belts. It does not give any warning...just obliterates the belt without ever getting bogged down or stuck on anything. Nice. 3x 30", just 1 year old. Cub Cadet forgot to add a 2nd belt when they increased the engine size.


 Had mine a couple of years. Replaced a 2 Stage Craftsman that did pretty well on the Sierra Cement up here on the west slope of the Sierra’s but had trouble with traction even with chains. So bought the Cub Cadet 3 stage.
First year I broke a ton of shear pins, but the last two seasons it’s been eating belts. Augers get loaded up with snow, augers stop, and belt starts smoking.
Not happy with this situation, as you can imagine. If I take a smaller slice, that helps, but the really wet stuff is just a real problem. I think ultimate solution is to replace it.....
Any suggestions for correcting this situation?


----------



## sterk03 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm not sure how anyone having a cub cadet can be happy with it , it just pushes snow not blow the snow??? What's your secret Cadet 3-26 I want to know?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't own a Cub Cadet 3X but probably the only remedy that isn't going to cost much is to get the newer stronger shear pin for that center auger and really slow down the ground speed and don't overstress the machine.

I think Toro and Ariens have slightly different design approaches dealing with clogging and heavy snow and it does work. Cub Cadet really thought outside of the box and fell off the table. The high speed impeller and front center auger requires a lot of torque when the snow is heavy. Also, the impeller opening is tiny. Force feeding heavy wet snow with a high speed auger and small impeller opening is the opposite of what Ariens and Toro does. Toro enlarges the impeller housing and give a place for excess snow to spill out. Ariens uses large impeller and powerful engines to propel the slush.

Sometimes marketing and engineering conflict. I think Cub Cadet should discontinue all 3x models and make the impeller housing bigger. Also, I am not a fan of those stamped steel augers which are basically propellers, not a real ribbon or helical style augers.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Bill V. said:


> Had mine a couple of years. Replaced a 2 Stage Craftsman that did pretty well on the Sierra Cement up here on the west slope of the Sierra’s but had trouble with traction even with chains. So bought the Cub Cadet 3 stage.
> First year I broke a ton of shear pins, but the last two seasons it’s been eating belts. Augers get loaded up with snow, augers stop, and belt starts smoking.
> Not happy with this situation, as you can imagine. If I take a smaller slice, that helps, but the really wet stuff is just a real problem. I think ultimate solution is to replace it.....
> Any suggestions for correcting this situation?


Welcome to the Snowblower Forum!

I've been thinking of fabbing up a plate so I can hang a small plow on the front of my Ariens 10000 tractor.
That ends the wet snow issue.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

This a 7 yr old thread.


----------



## Mullipar (Feb 5, 2021)

Bill V. said:


> Had mine a couple of years. Replaced a 2 Stage Craftsman that did pretty well on the Sierra Cement up here on the west slope of the Sierra’s but had trouble with traction even with chains. So bought the Cub Cadet 3 stage.
> First year I broke a ton of shear pins, but the last two seasons it’s been eating belts. Augers get loaded up with snow, augers stop, and belt starts smoking.
> Not happy with this situation, as you can imagine. If I take a smaller slice, that helps, but the really wet stuff is just a real problem. I think ultimate solution is to replace it.....
> Any suggestions for correcting this situation?


I bought the 3X 30” from Home Depot, it runs great plenty of power but mine also eats shear pins. I have a large blacktop driveway and seem to break three each time I use it. I live in the mountains so snow is dry and in most scenarios I’m only doing half passes with less than 8” of snow. I called Cub Cadet they told me to buy more shear pins and offered no solution.


----------



## Old Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2021)

Mullipar said:


> I bought the 3X 30” from Home Depot, it runs great plenty of power but mine also eats shear pins. I have a large blacktop driveway and seem to break three each time I use it. I live in the mountains so snow is dry and in most scenarios I’m only doing half passes with less than 8” of snow. I called Cub Cadet they told me to buy more shear pins and offered no solution.


Bill;

You are one of many. Check out some of the other threads where this issue is discussed. Bottom line is Cub Cadet says to use different shear pins in the accelerator augers (the two in the center) which are stronger. The CC part number is 738-06654. I just bought a kit at Home Depot today that includes 4 of the 'standard' pin, and 2 of the stronger pins (they have a hex head). Be aware that some on the forum have warned that this could cause the shaft to break or the gearbox to be damaged. I'm taking the risk as I had the same problem as you with lots of broken pins.


----------



## Mullipar (Feb 5, 2021)

Old Jeremiah said:


> Bill;
> 
> You are one of many. Check out some of the other threads where this issue is discussed. Bottom line is Cub Cadet says to use different shear pins in the accelerator augers (the two in the center) which are stronger. The CC part number is 738-06654. I just bought a kit at Home Depot today that includes 4 of the 'standard' pin, and 2 of the stronger pins (they have a hex head). Be aware that some on the forum have warned that this could cause the shaft to break or the gearbox to be damaged. I'm taking the risk as I had the same problem as you with lots of broken pins.


Thank you so much. I figured a harder pin would fix but didn’t want to put one in in case it would bend the shaft. Cub Cadets customer service guy wouldn’t tell me which made the entire experience even more frustrating.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

MTD-Cub Cadet is having a hard time keeping up with the supply of replacement shafts and seals needed from all the broken shafts that are being replaced now because of the Grade 8 shear pins they have people using now. The shaft breaks before the pin does. 
The shaft breaks at its 'Weak Point' were the hole is drilled for the pin behind the gear box in between the impeller and gear box, a High Stress' area.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

PLEASE people check the thread dates, all this reopening old threads is causing discussions 









Can Old Threads be Locked?


I keep seeing very old threads (up to 5 years old) being revived. In some of these cases, an old model of snowblower or a particular product may have changed or been discontinued making the thread irrelevant. I usually won’t read a thread if it’s very old. Is there a way that these older...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is the 3 stage really worth the aggravation? How much faster does it really work? It seems MTD can redesign it and make it more robust but not sure if they have the motivation to do so. You think they would have done so by now.


----------



## douglasj76 (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a 24"3x. Model is a couple years old, used it a few times and have had good luck with it. Has the metal discharge chute. No broken pins, and throws snow nice and far. I spray silicone in the housing / chute and works well. I was going to get a Ariens, but I have a Cub Cadet mower so brand loyalty crept in. So far so good.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

douglasj76 said:


> I was going to get a Ariens, but I have a Cub Cadet mower so brand loyalty crept in. So far so good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Just wondering, when you bought the snow blower, did you think it was made by Cub Cadet or did you know it was made by MTD?


----------



## douglasj76 (Sep 14, 2019)

I know it was made by MTD. I'm ok with that. Good local dealer, and matches what I allready had. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## foxbat (Feb 24, 2019)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Is the 3 stage really worth the aggravation? How much faster does it really work?


Faster? It's slower than my neighbors' single stage/two stage machines, given the constant shear pin failures on the 3rd stage (accelerator) every few minutes, even going slowly on clean, ankle-deep snow. If you ignore the accelerator shear pin failures and let that stage spin freely without replacing the pins then it's effectively like having a single stage.

Engine starts well, though. Just wish the machine would throw snow as well as others that cost a fraction as much. It's also obnoxious to replace the auger engagement cables when the metal hook breaks (twice now already).


----------



## CarmF (Feb 16, 2021)

Old6516 said:


> *Auger belt slapping*
> 
> 01/26/16
> 
> I hope that every one who bought a new cub cadet 28-3x is satisfied. I just returned 2 and got my 30 year old Bolens back out. Both snow blowers had auger belt slapping. Upon release or engaging the auger the auger belt would slap up against the plastic auger cover. I guess the looseness of the auger belt tension cause the belt to slap up against the plastic auger belt cover. It sounds just like a machine gun rap. Cub cadet didn't have a fix, they sent me to repairman. The only remedy I was given was to tighten up the idler adjustment pulley to soften the sound. To me that is not a fix because the tighter you make the puller the auger may stay engaged with the handle release so I took them back. I would like to know from anyone why the other MTD blowers don't have this problem,(maybe they do).


I just replaced my belt since it was sheared off. Only used blower for under 10 hours. Now after replacing the belt, the auger doesn’t stop spinning when disengaged. Not sure how to fix but I surely didn’t expect this aggravation for a fairly new blower


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like your new belt may be a bit too sort. Maybe you can fix it with an adjustment. Otherwise time for another new belt.


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





Acn anyone tell me a little about this machine? Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Try the search command on this forum. In general, the 3x does not have a big fan club.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Snoopy, Have you read these posts? Doesn't work, Great idea I thought at first but doesn't work, besides breakage.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

There have been many posts on this forum by owners of these 3 stage machines who are very unhappy with the performance, sheer pin issues and quality.

IMHO the 3 stage design actually hinders performance, I would never purchase one of these machines.


----------



## Chris g (11 mo ago)

Mullipar said:


> I bought the 3X 30” from Home Depot, it runs great plenty of power but mine also eats shear pins. I have a large blacktop driveway and seem to break three each time I use it. I live in the mountains so snow is dry and in most scenarios I’m only doing half passes with less than 8” of snow. I called Cub Cadet they told me to buy more shear pins and offered no solution.


I have the same situation with my 3stage. I went through 2 belts today at $25 a piece. Definitely thinking of getting rid of it.


----------



## ArcticStache (11 mo ago)

New guy here putting in my .02 cents with the Cub Cadet 3x 30in.
Live in Alaska and get a good amount of snow where I live. 10in. at a time isn't uncommon.
Ordered from Home Depot in Sept of 2017. It worked pretty good for the first year. Gravel drive so it went through it's share of shear pins the first two uses. Finally got things dialed in and worked well.
The more and more I used it, noticed the grinding when pulling a trigger to turn. Kept getting worse and worse.This season I got 4 uses out of it until it because totally useless. Even walking it in the driveway would cause the grinding. Took it to my repair guy and he said it was the planetary on the dise it was grinding on. Also having him looking at the front auger gear box that has been leaking since day one.

Forgot to add. Turning in deep snow or reversing in the deep, HORRIBLE with the track skipping in it's groove. Adjusted so many times I gave up. 

Would I buy again? No.
Ordered a Ariens Kraken for Sept. Delivery. Hope it comes in. Just ordered a few hours ago. Dealer is putting his order in on March 1st. hoping to beat the rush.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

ArcticStache said:


> New guy here putting in my .02 cents with the Cub Cadet 3x 30in...


Welcome aboard, thanks for the review and welcome to SBF.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

ArcticStache said:


> New guy here putting in my .02 cents with the Cub Cadet 3x 30in.
> Live in Alaska and get a good amount of snow where I live. 10in. at a time isn't uncommon.
> Ordered from Home Depot in Sept of 2017. It worked pretty good for the first year. Gravel drive so it went through it's share of shear pins the first two uses. Finally got things dialed in and worked well.
> The more and more I used it, noticed the grinding when pulling a trigger to turn. Kept getting worse and worse.This season I got 4 uses out of it until it because totally useless. Even walking it in the driveway would cause the grinding. Took it to my repair guy and he said it was the planetary on the dise it was grinding on. Also having him looking at the front auger gear box that has been leaking since day one.
> ...


That Kraken will be an immense upgrade. 😉


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Well, here is my story:

My old Ariens 1336 blew up. Wife was in Florida for 5 weeks & I am pushing 60 & have a heart condition. Shoveling is not good for me. Needed a blower. Between someone's laziness or incompetence and the whole supply chain issues, finding a good HD snowblower is like finding the Holy Grail, at least around my area.

So I bought a 3x30" HD Cub Cadet. 420cc engine. Used it 1x, hit nothing, just snow. No ice or ice chunks. It threw the snow a decent distance if it was in the full upright position but it went everywhere. I broke 2 sheer pins in 30 minutes. But the REAL letdown was, as soon as I adjusted the chute tip down, even 1 notch from full upright, the distance it threw the snow dropped to 5'. Absolutely pathetic. I need precise control over the snow coming out of the chute and I need to be able to send it a good distance without peppering the neighbors houses. I went back and told the dealer that I was NOT happy with it at all. They didn't care one bit. 

So, a week later, we were in a different town for something & we passed another Ariens dealer, one my dealer said had none. Walked in and a brand new 28" pro was on the showroom floor. I bought it, traded in the CC. Yup, lost some money but am happy. This one throws the snow like my old 1336 did. Even the wet heavy stuff. 1336 is going to be repowered over the summer. I was so displeased with the CC dealer and their crap attitude after the sale, that I will never, ever go back there. Not even for parts for my CC walk behind mower. It's all going to be from online now.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

2AriensGuy said:


> Well, here is my story:
> 
> My old Ariens 1336 blew up. Wife was in Florida for 5 weeks & I am pushing 60 & have a heart condition. Shoveling is not good for me. Needed a blower. Between someone's laziness or incompetence and the whole supply chain issues, finding a good HD snowblower is like finding the Holy Grail, at least around my area.
> 
> ...


drop the new predator 459cc on that 370lb beast


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

That's exactly what my plan is !


----------



## pdoyle (Feb 18, 2019)

frustrated beyond belief with CC 3X26; Friday broke two shear pins, but then auger cable broke where it hooks. So end up shoveling which is difficult due to longcovid conditions; don't have strength/stamina I did last year, after four hours had to walk away and do more on Saturday. Same cable break last year. Each year either a belt tears or cable breaks and i'm screwed. Go in 1st gear, super slow; half a path or even less, 8inches of snow and the CC cannot handle w/o breaking down. Ordered two cables wo will always have a spare; but replacing the shear pins takes time. Wished I had bought a professional commmercial grade blower heavy duty rated; think this was rated only medium duty, I learned later. Any heavy duty machine recs welcome. Would anyone buy a used machine?


----------



## ArcticStache (11 mo ago)

pdoyle said:


> frustrated beyond belief with CC 3X26; Friday broke two shear pins, but then auger cable broke where it hooks. So end up shoveling which is difficult due to longcovid conditions; don't have strength/stamina I did last year, after four hours had to walk away and do more on Saturday. Same cable break last year. Each year either a belt tears or cable breaks and i'm screwed. Go in 1st gear, super slow; half a path or even less, 8inches of snow and the CC cannot handle w/o breaking down. Ordered two cables wo will always have a spare; but replacing the shear pins takes time. Wished I had bought a professional commmercial grade blower heavy duty rated; think this was rated only medium duty, I learned later. Any heavy duty machine recs welcome. Would anyone buy a used machine?


I’m getting my 3x 30in. Reconditioned to finish up this season. Then I am going to Ariens, ordered a Kraken.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

*Cub Cadet 3x - any satisfied owners?

ftfy*


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Yup, I feel your pain. I can't shovel either. I lost $1000 on my CC 3x30 HD, used 1x & traded it on the Ariens. If my Ariens guy would have actually picked up the phone and called the other dealers, I wouldn't have bought the CC in the first place. Yes, I could have picked up the phone myself & I will in the future, but when you go to a dealership & their only job is to sell you their product, you naturally figure that they are not lying to you.

Car dealers call each other all the time to get vehicles for their customers from other dealers. My guy told me he checked on the computer and called them. Apparently he lied. People are awesome. 

My mind keeps referring to the "you only had 1 job" videos on YouTube. Both my Cub Cadet salesman and my Ariens salesman lied to me. Apparently employment standards have drastically changed since I retired in 2016. If I did something like that just 1x, I would have been fired.


----------

